# AI in or out?



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

As of right now how many ppl think AI is still not going to be a Sixer or have some ppl changed there mind and think he still will be here


Im not interested in hearing if you think its bad or good if he stays All I want to know is who thinks He will be here next season and who thinks he wont be here, Thats it.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I think he will be a sixer come next year. Just hard to imagine him going somewhere else


----------



## thenetsfan (Sep 3, 2005)

I could only hope, need him to put up numbers for my fanstesy team! :biggrin:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

EVERY SINGLE YEAR, including his contract years --- there has been talk that the Sixers want to trade him and he's still there.

MAYBE, just maybe, by the time he's 36-37, Cassell's age, he will be traded to a young team needing a proven hardnose veteran. Until then, I expect Allen to be a Sixer.

Now, I'm not saying he doesn't want to be traded because I do believe he wants to experience life in another city. Change is good. I just don't think the Sixers want to let him go and risk the fan base going as well.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

I think he will still be a Sixer next year......A lot of moves have been made and I just don't see anyone offering Billy enough for A.I.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Billy's so dumb he'll acept a 2nd round pick.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Nope. 

He's out.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Nope.
> 
> He's out.


WRONG



Philadelphia News said:


> Philadelphia Daily News - 07/25 - 6:24 PM EST (AP Photo)
> This was going to be the summer Allen Iverson's days in Philadelphia would come to an end. On Tuesday, Billy King said that the Iverson era will continue, as he confirmmed that there will be no more discussed deals involving the All-Star.
> 
> "Allen and I have talked about it, and he wants to be here and is excited to be playing for us."
> ...


Allen will Remain a Sixer :clap: Now we need to find a decent trade for Dalembert :cheers:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Ah well, guess I'll have to live with it. No Greg Oden. Good thing I watch sports for enjoyment, and not to see my team's win championships.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> Ah well, guess I'll have to live with it. No Greg Oden. Good thing I watch sports for enjoyment, and not to see my team's win championships.


 That aint happening in Philly anyway for any Sports teams


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> That aint happening in Philly anyway for any Sports teams


Haha, which is exactly why I'm not in it for the championships. After all this time, I feel that a championship would really spoil the misery.. and who wants that? :clown:


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

This probably eliminates us from any sort of uber-talented prospects. Guys like Kevin Durant, Thad Young, Julian Wright, or Josh McRoberts. We'll probably squeak into the playoffs a couple more years and relish in mediocrity. Life is hard being a Philadelphia fan....


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Haha, which is exactly why I'm not in it for the championships. After all this time, I feel that a championship would really spoil the misery.. and who wants that? :clown:


I guess no one counts the 3 NFC Championships the Eagles won.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

SirCharles34 said:


> I guess no one counts the 3 NFC Championships the Eagles won.


Well NFC championship and no Super Bowl = Bride's Maid. They only have two NFC championships though, and two NFL championships (1948, and 1960). I wouldn't be any more of a fan if they won 14 championships though, that's the point I'm making. Same with the Sixers.

I might complain about a lot of stuff regarding teams, but I enjoy the journey and the stories along the way more than anything else. It's like having a favorite TV show that never won any awards, or got critical acclaim but you still love it, even though you may complain about things you'd do differently.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Mediocrity? This Eastern Conference screams the word 'mediocrity' We'll probably be one of the 4 teams (Cleveland,Miami,Orlando) that will actually be above .500. AI/Iggy/Carney will be a great fab 3, and anyone who disagrees, well haven't been watching the Suns play.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Mediocrity? This Eastern Conference screams the word 'mediocrity' We'll probably be one of the 4 teams (Cleveland,Miami,Orlando) that will actually be above .500. AI/Iggy/Carney will be a great fab 3, and anyone who disagrees, well haven't been watching the Suns play.


What do the Suns have to do with the price of tea in China?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The Suns run the floor, our top 3 players (AI IGGY CARNEY) Would flourish if we did anything similar to Phoenix.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The Suns run the floor, our top 3 players (AI IGGY CARNEY) Would flourish if we did anything similar to Phoenix.


We don't have the personnel or the coaching staff to run the Suns system.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

sixers will be great next year, I feel it...































yeh, better be optimistic


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

ballistixxx said:


> sixers will be great next year, I feel it...
> 
> 
> 
> yeh, better be optimistic




.....*sigh*


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The Suns run the floor, our top 3 players (AI IGGY CARNEY) Would flourish if we did anything similar to Phoenix.


Not only do we not have the coaching to run that scheme, we also don't have the depth. You need at least 8-9 quality players with all that running and a preferably a pass first PG. Sure our top 3 players might fit the mold but you have to put 5 players on the court.


----------

